# أحب أعمالي إلى نفسي في حائل ( سماح سنتر ) . . . وكلهم أولادي . . تفضلوا الصور



## م اشرف الكرم (8 ديسمبر 2007)

في مدينة حائل السعودية
مازال ولن يزل ان شاء الله
يقطن أحب اعمالي الى نفسي
بالرغم انه ليس اول وليس آخر الاعمال
الا ان له موقعا في نفسي كبير
وددت ان انقله اليكم
فهو احد اولادي
وبالطبع كل أعمالي أولادي 

فحائل مدينة هادئة وجميلة
وجوها رائع في الصيف ( أما في الشتاء لااااااااااااااااااا )

وقد شرفت بإدارة تنفيذ مشروع سماح سنتر 
حيث كان المشروع هيكل خرساني غير مكتمل , 
والذي تم تصميمه باليابان كمبنى مثمن مكون من عناصر سابقة التجهيز (Precast)
توقفت فيه أعمال التنفيذ لمدة قاربت الـ 20 عاما

حتى قرر احد المستثمرين المخلصين من اهل مدينة حائل
ان يقوم باستثمار هذا المبنى الثماني العجيب ذو البهو الداخلي (Atrium)

ومن خارج المبنى تظن انه مبنى من دور ارضي واحد
لكن الحقيقة من الداخل به ثلاث ادوار ( البدروم والارضي والاول )
مساحة الدور الارضي والاول 15 ألف متر مربع
وتم استغلال البدروم الذي كان جراج في التصميم الاصلي تم استغلاله كدور كامل به محلات 

والمبنى تم إعادة تصميمه 
وشرفت بالقيام بإعداد تعديلات كاعادة تصميم وكذلك قمت بجميع اعمال التصميم الداخلي والديكورات واختيارات الالوان والخامات لجميع عناصر المشروع
بالاضافة الى ادارة المشروع Management (كمدير لفريق العمل)
وتم انجاز اعمال التعديلات الخرسانية و التشطيبات في حوالي 12 أشهر 

ويوجد بدور البدروم والدور الارضي محلات وخدماتها
وبالدور الاول يوجد منطقة العاب اطفال و منطقة المطاعم ومكاتب ادارية ومنطقة خدمات نسائية متعددة الوظائف.
اضافة الى البهو الرئيسي Atrium بالمشروع الذي يطل عليه جميع الادوار والمصعد البانورامي والسلالم المتحركة التي تخدم المشروع.

واترككم مع بعض الصور التي كانت خلال العمل
وايضا التي اخذتها بعد تشغيل المشروع







منظر المشروع من الخارج قبل بدء التشطيبات






احد مداخل المشروع الاربعة في بداية التشطيبات






المصعد البانورامي بالبهو الرئيسي ( Atrium) اثناء التنفيذ 






بداية التشطيبات الخارجية بالجرانيت اللامع والخشن






اعمال الجبس الداخلي بالبهو الرئيسي , بتصميم يتماشى مع تصميم السقف المائل الخارجي






مراجعة جودة تركيب عينة القرميد اعلى السطح المائل الخارجي بالمبنى , وكان الخوف من السقوط من اعلى






اعمال تركيب الرخام الداخلي للحوائط, بتصميمات جديدة ويظهر رمز ----- تجريديا, ترى ماهو الرمز ؟ ؟ 






المصعد البانورامي بعد انتهاء التشطيبات






تصميمات ارضية البهو الرئيسي الداخلي 






مدخل المصعد بالدور الارضي , ويظهر الدرج المؤدي للدور الاول بتشطيباتهما






احد المداخل الاربعة والذي يؤدي الى المصعد البانورامي






احد المداخل الرئيسية الأربعة من الخارج ليلا


و أتمنى سماع تعليقاتكم النقدية الفنية مشكورين

اخوكم معماري/ اشرف الكرم


http://www.alriyadh.com/2006/06/14/article162794.html
​


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*vip*

عمل رائع 
بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك


----------



## م المصري (9 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله ...

لك الحق ان تفخر بما صنعت يداك 
بنيانا بديعا بُعِثَ حيــــا بعد الممات ​فأمسي عزيزا علي قـــــــلب بانيه
و صار من صلبه كالولد و البنات​فيا حائل تبختري فــخرا ببني كرم ​و تزيني بهم و لـــــهم كل التحيات​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 ديسمبر 2007)

محمد حمد الله صديق قال:


> عمل رائع
> بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك



وبارك لك وعليك اخي الفاضل محمد صديق

شرفني مروركم الكريم​


----------



## الزعيم2000 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

اللهم زد فى أولادك و أحسن نشأتهم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 ديسمبر 2007)

م المصري قال:


> ما شاء الله ...
> 
> لك الحق ان تفخر بما صنعت يداك
> بنيانا بديعا بُعِثَ حيــــا بعد الممات ​فأمسي عزيزا علي قـــــــلب بانيه
> و صار من صلبه كالولد و البنات​فيا حائل تبختري فــخرا ببني كرم ​و تزيني بهم و لـــــهم كل التحيات​



شاعر ملتقى المهندسين العرب بلا منازع

م المصري

كم هي كلماتك تؤسر الاحاسيس بمعانيها المنظومة
والمختارة بعناية 

لتصل لما تريد باسلوب شعري جميل

اشكر لك مرورك المفضال
وكلماتك الرقيقة​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 ديسمبر 2007)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> اللهم زد فى أولادك و أحسن نشأتهم



اخي الفاضل الزعيم 2000

امين امين

ولك مثل دعواتك الطيبة بدعوات مني بالخير والصحة والشفاء العاجل باذن الله

مرورك الكريم اسعدني​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (9 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..
مجهود جبار لاحياء هذا المشروع ... ياريت بعض التفصيلات عن اهم المشاكل الادارية التي واجهتكم وكيف ةتم التغلب عليها .. وهل تم انجاز المشروع على حسب الخطه الزمنيه والماليه وبالجوده المطلوبه .. واذا كان هناك اختلاف فما هو وماذا كان السبب .. 
مثل اخونا نهر النييل .. خبره قويه لابد لنا ان نستفيد منه ونفتح لنا جدول من نهره


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 ديسمبر 2007)

الله عليك ابو صالح 

ماشاء الله اسئلتك تدل على مكنون علمي وموضوعي 
ومنطقي في صلب الامور 

وهكذا عرفتك
و لمحت فيك ذلك في مناقشات الحوار الحي للمجلة
وفي اكثر من حوار اتابع فيه غوصك الى النافع من اي موضوع

اخي الفاضل

انا تحت امركم بالطبع في اي مناقشة عن المشروع
الذي اعتبره احب اعمالي اليّ
لكن لا اعتقد بانني نهر في علم او خبرة 
بل انا نهر يفتح ذراعية ليتعلم كل مفيد من بحر علوم وخبرات عظيمة بملتقانا هنا
ويظل بينهما برزخ لا يبغيان


وعن المشاكل الادارية التي واجهتني 
كان هناك معضلة كبيرة
في بدء التنفيذ

وهي انني ذهبت الى المشروع كمدير مشروع استشاري

لكنني حين ذهبت الى المشروع
لم اجد فريق عمل من مقاول رئيسي
بل
بعض الموظفين الكرام ومعهم زميل مهندس واحد

ووجدت ان فريق العمل بهذه الصورة لن يحقق اي نجاح
وحاولت ان اعمل بمنظومة ادارية كعلاقة بين استشاري ومقاول رئيسي ولم افلح
لاسباب كان منها
- عدم وجود فريق مقاول متكامل وافتقار الفريق للفنيين 
- استخدام عماله خارجية متغيره وليس مقاولي باطن بهيكل اداري وفني واضح
- عدم وجود مخططات كاملة للمشروع او مستندات كاملة
- عدم استجابة جهة التنفيذ بما نشير به عليهم فنيا واعتبار ان الوقت هو الاهم وفقط
- افتقار المكان لمفهوم التعامل مع استشاري بدورة مستندية فنية سليمة ( مثل طلبات الفحص وتنفيذ تعليمات الموقع و و )

وغير ذلك
مما جعل الفترة الاولى فترة فيها محاولات لاحياء العمل بشكل صحيح لكن دون جدوى

الى ان قرر المالك ان ندير المشروع بمفهوم الادارة المتكاملة 
وتم ذلك باسناد ادارة متكاملة لشخصي ومعي فريق العمل 
بحيث اصبح فريق العمل كله يعمل معي 
وتم اعادة هيكلة الفريق وتعيين مهندس الكتروميكانيكال ومشرفين
وتعيين مراقب جودة يعمل معي مباشرة ومفصولا عن فريق التنفيذ
وبدانا العمل بمفهوم جديد ليس فيه مشرف ومقاول
وكنت اتابع "الابديت" والمتطلبات من المواد والزمن و غيره ببرنامج البروجيكت

- ومن الصعوبات الفنية 
عدم وجود مخططات للهيكل الخرساني الغير مكتمل البناء
وعلمنا بان المخططات تم اعدادها باليابان منذ عشرين عاما
وليس موجود منها اي شيء
مما شكل تحدي في استكمال تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانية وربطها بما تم منذ سنين
واضطررنا كثيرا لعمل اختبارات تحميل للبلاطات الخرسانية وغيرها

وكان ايضا عدم وجود مخططات داخلية ديكورية للمشروع تبين المواد التي سنستخدمها
او العلاقات اللونية بين العناصر بالمشروع
او حتى توصيف التشطيبات
فبدات في اعداد التفاصيل الديكورية لكل عنصر من عناصر المشروع بشكل منفصل
يربط كل ذلك خط واحد وهو الطابع الذي املاه علي الشكل الخارجي للمشروع وهو السقف المائل ذو الميول المميزة وكان العمل مستمرا 
ولم يكن لدي وقت لايقاف اي اعمال تنفيذية نظرا لان المشروع استثماري
ومؤجر من البلدية لمدة محددة ولا استطيع ايقاف العمل
فكان التحدي هو انهاء التصاميم الديكورية مع ادارة العمل التنفيذي في وقت واحد

ولكن بفضل الله كنت انهي اعداد التصاميم في فترة المساء 
واتابع التنفيذ وفريق العمل في النهار

وساعدني بالطبع التخيل المعماري الكامل ذهنيا لدي بفضل الله
لما سيكون من تصاميم في كل عنصر لم يكتمل, اثناء تنفيذ العناصر الاخرى
وايضا الربط التصميمي في طابع حديث املاه علي الشكل التصميمي الاصلي الموجود بالخرسانات المنفذة قبلا مما سهل علي اخراج تصميم متناغم في المواد والعلاقة اللونية


الحديث يطول 

واخشى ان اكون قد اطلت فأمللت

ولي عودة لبقية اطروحاتك اخي الفاضل ابو صالح
​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (9 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله عنك ياأخي بارك الله فيك وبجهودك وأتمنى لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## ام نورا (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير مشرفنا الفاضل 
ماشاء الله الابداع هو ما يظهر في الظروف الصعبة 
وبانتظار بقية التفاصيل فهذه مستخلصات خبرة 
لا تبعث على الملل بل على العكس هي عطاء منكم


----------



## الزعيم2000 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

هذه دروس مستفادة , بالتأكيد تفيد فى تنشئة طلع المهندسين أمثالى , بارك الله فيك و فى قراراتك
لا تحرمنا من تلك الدروس أستاذنا نهر النيل


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 ديسمبر 2007)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ما شاء الله عنك ياأخي بارك الله فيك وبجهودك وأتمنى لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق



اخي الكريم علي محمد يوسف

وبارك الله فيك ولك وعليك

مرورك اسعدني
ودمت بكل خير​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 ديسمبر 2007)

ام نورا قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير مشرفنا الفاضل
> ماشاء الله الابداع هو ما يظهر في الظروف الصعبة
> وبانتظار بقية التفاصيل فهذه مستخلصات خبرة
> لا تبعث على الملل بل على العكس هي عطاء منكم



اختنا الفاضلة ام نورا

اشكر لك كلماتك الرقيقة الراقية

وتحت امركم في اي جانب من جوانب تنفيذ والاشراف على 
مركز سماح سنتر

فلقد كان في اشهر انشائه الاعاجيب

وسوف اسرد منها ما استطيع ان شاء الله

شكرا لمروركِ الكريم​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (10 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ نهر النييل

جازاك الله خير .. فعلا هذه دروس مهمه وجدا وخبرات مفتوحه للجميع .. زادك الله علما وحلما وفهما

اتمنى ان تستمر مذكراتك المفيده والمقننه لنستفيد جميعا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (10 ديسمبر 2007)

أنا فخور بك جدا" وبما صنعت يداك فنان بصحيح أختياراتك لبنود التشطيب رائعة أرجو أن تلقى نظرة عن كيفية ربط بنود أعمال المرمات والأختبارات لهذا النموذج مع باقى أنشطة المبنى وأعداد الرسومات فهو مشروع يجب أن يدرس فى كيفية ترتيب تنفيذ البنود أنا أتكلم من ناحية البريمافيرا ياريت تعطينا ولو baseline عن أسلوب تفكيرك فى هذا المشروع وحتى التسليم 
شاكرين لك أسهاماتك الجبارة وأفكارك المتجددة وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 ديسمبر 2007)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> هذه دروس مستفادة , بالتأكيد تفيد فى تنشئة طلع المهندسين أمثالى , بارك الله فيك و فى قراراتك
> لا تحرمنا من تلك الدروس أستاذنا نهر النيل



اخي الغالي الزعيم 2000

اشكر لك كلماتك العالية الذوق 

واعدك بانني سأسرد كل ما استطيعه وما اظن فيه فائدة للجميع 
ان شاء الله

دمت بكل ود​


----------



## الشريف4 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكوررررررر*

مشكور الموضوع جيد


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (11 ديسمبر 2007)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ نهر النييل
> 
> جازاك الله خير .. فعلا هذه دروس مهمه وجدا وخبرات مفتوحه للجميع .. زادك الله علما وحلما وفهما
> ...



وجزاكم كل خير اخونا الفاضل ابو صالح

كلنا نتعلم في مشروعات الحياة
وسأستمر في عرض احداث هذا المشروع الذي يعتبر
من اكبر مشروعات مدينة حائل في حينه
والذي كان في 2000 - 2001 م

اشكر لك كلماتك العذبة​


----------



## kenedy (12 ديسمبر 2007)

ابن النيل ماعليك تعدي ماشاء الله عليك مجهود جبار


----------



## المعماري نت (13 ديسمبر 2007)

أنت كالنيل في الحجم .. ولكن النيل يحمل ماءاً .. وأنت لاتحمل معلومة فقط .. بل تحمل المعرفة ذاتها !!

زادك الله من واسع علمه .. ورزقك أعالي المراتب دنيا وآخرة 

في الحقيقة أنني أسجل حضور إعجاب بجبل رائد في ادارة المشاريع .. 

وفقك الله .. وزادك الله من فضله


----------



## andalus (14 ديسمبر 2007)

نهر النيل..............نهر الخير والعطاء الهندسي

يااخي والله ابهرتنا بخبراتك

يعني ان تستلم هيكل وتسلمه سنتر هذا امر عجيب والله وهنا تتجلى عبقرية المهندس

هذه الهندسه بحق


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله ...


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (15 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 ديسمبر 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أنا فخور بك جدا" وبما صنعت يداك فنان بصحيح أختياراتك لبنود التشطيب رائعة أرجو أن تلقى نظرة عن كيفية ربط بنود أعمال المرمات والأختبارات لهذا النموذج مع باقى أنشطة المبنى وأعداد الرسومات فهو مشروع يجب أن يدرس فى كيفية ترتيب تنفيذ البنود أنا أتكلم من ناحية البريمافيرا ياريت تعطينا ولو baseline عن أسلوب تفكيرك فى هذا المشروع وحتى التسليم
> شاكرين لك أسهاماتك الجبارة وأفكارك المتجددة وكل عام وأنتم بخير



استاذنا الفاضل محمود حازم عياد 

اشكر لك ردك الرقيق الجميل

وعن اسلوب العمل الذي ادرنا به الاعمال
كان بتقسيم المشروع الى مشروعين 
نظرا لتعدد البنود الصغيرة به
وقد كان يعمل معي 2 مهندس تنفيذ بالمشروع اضافة الى مهندس مراقبة جودة
فقمت بتسليم كل منهما جزء من المشروع واعتبرته مشروع منفصل كمسئئولية فنية.

حيث كان بالمشروع 3 أدوار ارضي واول وثاني ( او بدروم وارضي واول) واعمال خارجية.
فتم اعطاء المسئولية الفنية الكاملة والمفصولة لكل زميل منهما عن دور من الادوار
وتم اعطاء الدور الاول لاحدهما والاعمال الخارجية للاخر
ومع كل منهما مشرف فني خبير بتلك الاعمال.
وذلك لظروف المشروع الصعبة من حيث عدم توفر مقاولي باطن ذوي كفاءة وخبرة ومحليين للمرمات الكثيرة التي كانت مطلوبة لاعمال التعديلات الكثيرة والتطويرات المتعددة على الاعمال الخرسانية.

وبذلك التوزيع
نشأ حافز لدى كل من الزميلين لكيفية تسهيل وتجهيز الاعمال للمقاول الذي ثبتت كفاءته وهم قلة
فكان كل من الزميلين يتبارى في انهاء الاعمال ليجتذب المقاول الكفء لينهي ما عليه انجازه
وبذلك زادت سرعة ونسب الانجاز

وكانت متابعتنا لهم اسبوعية من خلال اجندة مكتوبة لبنود الاعمال التي يجب انهاؤها اسبوعيا (حيث ان وقت المشروع سنة واحدة كان مضى منها حوالي 5 أشهر كادارة فريق اشراف) حيث كان يتبقى حوالي 7 أشهر, ولا يتحمل ان تكون متابعة شهرية .

فتم تغذية برنامج المايكروسوفت بروجكت بالبنود وعدد الايام المطلوبة للانجاز 
وكان كل اسبوع يتم استخراج تقرير الاعمال التي يجب ان تتم لتسليمها للزميلين
وكذلك في نفس اجتماع تسليم التقرير الاسبوعي كنت امر على الاعمال لتسجيل ما تم انجازه وما لم يتم
وذلك لمناقشة معوقات الانجاز وان كان هناك تراخي او صعوبات حقيقية لتذليلها

ولقد وجدت ان هذا الاسلوب
خلق روحا من المرح وفي نفس الوقت جوا من المنافسة
حيث ان يوم الخميس ( اليوم الاسبوعي للاجتماع) كنت اسمع التعليقات المرحة 
عن ما سوف يلاقيه الزميلين في الاجتماع جراء موضوع مراجعة نسب الانجاز وسبب عدم الانهاء ان حدث, ومن سيأخذ (الطريحة) ؟ حسب العامية المصرية "كناية عن الخجل من قلة نسب الانجاز".

وكانت نهاية الاجتماع ايضا بها مشروبات و فطائر خفيفة لتخفيف حدة المناقشات التي حدثت بالاجتماع

وكان يحضر الاجتماع ممثل المالك احيانا, وكنت اصر على حضور جميع المتعاملين بالمشروع لهذا الاجتماع , مثل مهندس مراقبة الجودة وممثل فريق التسويق لابداء ملاحظاته ومتطلباته التسويقية التي كانت كثيرا ما تربكنا في اولويات العمل وتغيير البرامج
وبالطبع جميع المهندسين الاخرين مثل مهندس الكهرباء و مسئول المشتروات ايضا لتفعيل روح الاهتمام بانهاء التوريدات حيث ان اي تقصير في انجاز العمل يتم تحديد المسئول عنه بدقة ومساءلة وكان غالبا ما يكون توريد المواد هو المعوق الرئيس نظرا لبعد مدينة حائل عن الرياض وجدة.

اخونا الفاضل محمود حازم

مرورك شرّف مشروع سماح سنتر :84: 
​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 ديسمبر 2007)

الشريف4 قال:


> مشكور الموضوع جيد



اخونا الفاضل الشريف

مرورك وتشريفك هو الاكثر روعة اخي الكريم​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 ديسمبر 2007)

kenedy قال:


> ابن النيل ماعليك تعدي ماشاء الله عليك مجهود جبار



اهلا اخي الفاضل kenedy

كلماتك الجميلة 
هي وسام يسعدني

اشكر مرورك​


----------



## أدهوما (17 ديسمبر 2007)

عمل را ئع أخي نهر النيييل
ونتمنى لك التوفيق دائما وننتظر منك المزيد

مع تحياتي


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 ديسمبر 2007)

المعماري نت قال:


> أنت كالنيل في الحجم .. ولكن النيل يحمل ماءاً .. وأنت لاتحمل معلومة فقط .. بل تحمل المعرفة ذاتها !!
> 
> زادك الله من واسع علمه .. ورزقك أعالي المراتب دنيا وآخرة
> 
> ...



اخي الفاضل المعماري نت

مرورك اسعدني

ويكفيني ان من يمر على موضوعي هذا
هو شاب 
متقد الهمة

يبحث كثيرا عن كيف يبدع ويضيف وماذا يمكن ان يضيف

وهي صفة
لو وجدت في شباب امتنا

لتحول وجه حضارة عالمنا العربي كثيرا

اشكرك
وادعو الله لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## a.m (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سلمت يمناك اخي اشرف 

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

مشروع ضخم و عمل و جهد جبار​*


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (19 ديسمبر 2007)

رائع أخي الحبيب م/أشرف و الرمز على ما أعتقد للسيفين و النخلة شعار المملكة


----------



## sasy0o0o (22 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع متكامل الصور بالتعليق بالتعليق والتحليل الادارى كمان
بجد ماقصرت
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (22 ديسمبر 2007)

رائع جدا ما قمت به انا مررت بنفس التجربه لكن لمشروع صغير وانا اتفهم شعورك وخصوصا كلما مررت من امام المبنى انه لشعور رائع تتخيل انك انسان منتج بالمجتمع وانك عملت شي مميز يستفيد منه الاف الاشخاص واكييد هذا الا بداع الهندسي بكافه مراحله التصميميه والتنفيذيه والاداريه هو مجهود كبير ولا بد من انه ساعدك اشخاص بذلك والا فهو حمل ثقيل عليك .ع العموم بارك الله فيك اخي ولكل من ساعدك من قريب او من بعيد على هذا الانجاز . تقبل مروري


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 ديسمبر 2007)

andalus قال:


> نهر النيل..............نهر الخير والعطاء الهندسي
> 
> يااخي والله ابهرتنا بخبراتك
> 
> ...



اخي الفاضل andalus

كلماتك هي وسام افتخر به
ولكن 
ما استطيع قوله هو

ان التوفيق بفضل الله تعالى وحده
وليس بالمهارة وحدها

شاكرا لك مرورك الكريم​


----------



## Arch_Sana (22 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شا الله ......... 
:5: 
:15: 
:5: 

مجهود رائع و من أجمل المشاعر أن ترى ثمرة عملك 
بس في نقطة أذهلتني ..20 عام !!!

الله يباركلك و مبارك عليك كل أعمالك 
بالتوفيق


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 ديسمبر 2007)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> ما شاء الله ...



بارك الله فيك لمرورك الطيب 

اخي احمد الطيب

طاب مرورك الكريم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 ديسمبر 2007)

نزار ابوفاتح قال:


> بسم الله ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله



اخونا الفاضل نزار ابو فاتح

مشكورا لتشريفنا بمرورك الكريم​


----------



## النافذة (24 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير اعاده الله على الجمنيع بالخير والبركة وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال
شكرا جزيلا على الصور واذا امكن صور تنفيذ المصعد الموجود في المجمع
ولك جزيا الشكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م . أبو بكر (25 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي نهر النيل مشروع مميز بالفعل ..

و نظراً لأنني قمت بتنفيذ مجموعة من المشاريع الضخمة سأناقش معك بعض التفاصيل لكنني أرغب في معرفة الكلفة التقديرية للبناء كهيكل + إكساء بدون سعر الأرض ..

إن كان ذلك ممكناً .

و من ثم أنتقل معك إلى مزيد من التفاصيل .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 ديسمبر 2007)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> رائع أخي الحبيب م/أشرف و الرمز على ما أعتقد للسيفين و النخلة شعار المملكة



اخي الغالي سيف

اوحشتنا ياهندسة  

ارفع لك القبعة " ان جاز التعبير "

فأنت الوحيد الذي لاحظت ان الرمز التجريدي 
هو بالفعل كما قلت

هو للسيفين والنخلة شعار المملكة العربية السعودية

دمت بكل خير​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 ديسمبر 2007)

نعيم ابو كرم قال:


> رائع جدا ما قمت به انا مررت بنفس التجربه لكن لمشروع صغير وانا اتفهم شعورك وخصوصا كلما مررت من امام المبنى انه لشعور رائع تتخيل انك انسان منتج بالمجتمع وانك عملت شي مميز يستفيد منه الاف الاشخاص واكييد هذا الا بداع الهندسي بكافه مراحله التصميميه والتنفيذيه والاداريه هو مجهود كبير ولا بد من انه ساعدك اشخاص بذلك والا فهو حمل ثقيل عليك .ع العموم بارك الله فيك اخي ولكل من ساعدك من قريب او من بعيد على هذا الانجاز . تقبل مروري



اخونا الفاضل نعيم ابو كرم

نعم صدقت اخي الكريم

فقد كان معي فريق عمل 
ذكرته بالكامل في معرض حديثي بالمشاركات السابقة
وقد كان
عدد 2مهندسي موقع ومهندس مراقبة جودة ومهندس كهرباء مقيمين
اضافة الى مسئول مشتروات 

وليس هناك من نجاح لاي مدير مشروع الا من خلال نجاحه في التعامل مع فريق العمل
والفضل يرجع لله اولا واخيرا
انما هي الاسباب نطرقها

اشكر لك مرورك الجميل​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 ديسمبر 2007)

Arch_Sana قال:


> ما شا الله .........
> :5:
> :15:
> :5:
> ...



اختنا الفاضلة Arch_Sana

فعلا هي معلومة مذهلة

وتعجبنا كثيرا منها

وقد كان من اثر تلك السنين التي
قالوا لنا انها 20 عاما

ان كل من اقابله واقول له نعمل في المشروع الذي بجوار السوق المركزي للخضروات( حينها )
يقول لنا ليس هناك مشاريع او مباني 
وكنت اقول لهم ان هذا المشروع اصبح مثل الشجرة الضخمة التي يمر الناس عليها صباح مساء
فيالفونها ولا يشعرون بوجودها اصلا

مشكورة اختنا الفاضلة على مرورك وردك الكريم​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 ديسمبر 2007)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> أخي نهر النيل مشروع مميز بالفعل ..
> 
> و نظراً لأنني قمت بتنفيذ مجموعة من المشاريع الضخمة سأناقش معك بعض التفاصيل لكنني أرغب في معرفة الكلفة التقديرية للبناء كهيكل + إكساء بدون سعر الأرض ..
> 
> ...



اهلا بك اخونا الفاضل م ابو بكر

المشروع مملوك لبلدية مدينة حائل 
وتم اسثماره بعقد استثمار محدد بعشرين سنة قابله للتجديد
وبالتالي فهو مؤجر بايجار سنوي للبلدية ولم يدخل المستثمر في ثمن الارض او الانشاءات القديمة كالهيكل الخرساني القديم 

اما عن التكلفة فقد اتحرج في ان اذكرها نظرا لان المشروع استثماريا 
ويملك حق نشر تكاليفه ملاكه فقط
لان التكلفة التي تكلفها المشروع مختلفة عن سعر المشروع الذي تم تداوله بعد انهاء الاعمال

وانا حاضر لاي حوار فني عن الاعمال التي اتممت ادارتها بفضل الله

سعدت بمرورك وانتظر استكمالك للنقاش​


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (5 يناير 2008)

ما شاء الله بارك الله فيك لكن ممكن أسأل حضرتك سؤال ماذا عن تأمين الحماية من الحريق في المبني ؟ ماذا عن منظومة أطفاء الحريق ؟ ماذا عن منظومة إنذار الحريق ؟؟ ماذا عن حماية الموقع من ضد المراقبة والسطو ؟؟ ارجو الرد وأن تفيدنا بما عندك في هذا المجالشكرا لك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 يناير 2008)

النجم الساطع 2007 قال:


> ما شاء الله بارك الله فيك لكن ممكن أسأل حضرتك سؤال ماذا عن تأمين الحماية من الحريق في المبني ؟ ماذا عن منظومة أطفاء الحريق ؟ ماذا عن منظومة إنذار الحريق ؟؟ ماذا عن حماية الموقع من ضد المراقبة والسطو ؟؟ ارجو الرد وأن تفيدنا بما عندك في هذا المجالشكرا لك



اخونا الفاضل النجم الساطع

سطع نجمك في كل سماوات الدنيا

وسائل الامن والسلامة تم اتخاذها بكل دقة
بفضل الله

ففي الاصل لم يكن هناك اي درج هروب بالمبنى اطلاقا

لذلك فقد اصرينا على انشاء درج هروب من الدور العلوي الى خارج المبنى مباشرة عدد 2 درج 
وتم انشاؤه من الحديد وتم تغيير التصميمات في تلك المناطق لتوفير تلك الادراج 

كذلك تم توفير نظام مكافحة حريق متكامل مكونا من رشاشات مائية بالاسقف وكواشف دخان مع اجراس الانذار وصناديق الحريق المزودة بالطفايات
وكذلك المواسير التي تغذي تلك الرشاشات وصناديق الحريق من غرفة الطلمبات والخزان الارضي و اقطارها التي تتقلص الى ان تصل الى اماكن التغذية
كذلك تم تزويد المشروع بمضخة مساعدة ومضخة رئيسية اضافة الى مضخة الديزل في حالة انقطاع الكهرباء تعمل اوتوماتيكيا حين انقطاعه 

وكذلك كواشف غاز بمنطقة المطاعم

وتم تقسيم المشروع الى مناطق 
لكل منطقة اضاءة محدد على لوحة الكنترول بحجرة التحكم
لمعرفة اي من مناطق المشروع حدث به خطرا ما

كذلك تم توفير كواسر الطواريء في مناطق محددة لدق اجراس الانذار يدويا

ولكل من تلك العناصر مواصفات قياسية من حيث البعد بين الكواشف ومساحات التغطية والبعد بين صناديق الحريق اضافة الى طول الخراطيم 

وكان دائما التحدي في كيفية ضبط تصميم الاسقف مع وجود تلك الادوات الكثيرة اضافة الى السماعات والاضاءة وفتحات التكييف في الاسقف (Reflected Ceiling)

كذلك اماكن اجراس الانذار والكواسر مع بلاطات تجليد الرخام بالحوائط

وتم تنفيذ تلك الاعمال " مكافحة الحريق " بواسطة مقاول باطن من الرياض يدعى الراجحي لادوات السلامة

اشكر لك مرورك الكريم و استفساراتك الفنية الراقية​


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (6 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي ردك الجميل اخي الحبيب 
اتمني ان نكون علي اتصال دائما 

اتمني لو عندك ملفات والأوراق الخاصة بمنظومات الحرق أن ترفقها علي الموقع 

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك 

اخوك المهندس سعد


----------



## ام نورا (6 يناير 2008)

تفاصيل مشوقة 
هل من مزيد فأنا فعلا استمتع بهذا الحوار 
حل اضافة السلالم الحديدية راقني جدا هندسي ومنطقي !


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 يناير 2008)

النجم الساطع 2007 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا علي ردك الجميل اخي الحبيب
> اتمني ان نكون علي اتصال دائما
> 
> اتمني لو عندك ملفات والأوراق الخاصة بمنظومات الحرق أن ترفقها علي الموقع
> ...



يسعدني ان نكون في تواصل دائما اخي الفاضل م سعد

وعن ملفات تصاميم مكافحة الحريق
فقد كانت 
ولكن اعتقد انها انتهت الان
الا اذا وجدناها عند قسم الصيانة بسماح سنتر

ولي علاقة اكثر من ممتازة الى الان مع المستثمر الفاضل ( الرخيص جروب )
وسأسأل عن مخططات السلامة ان كان متاح لي ان اخذها الان 

لكن ليست عندي الان
ويمكنكم الاتصال بمقاول الباطن بالرياض ان كان ذلك ميسرا لكم

مشكورا ياغالي​


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (6 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب لكن والله انا محتاج جدا لمثل هذه المخططات وانا حاليا في ليبيا 
ولا اعلم كيف التواصل 
علي كل حال يفعل الله ما يشاء
لا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها اخي الحبيب


----------



## تامرالمصرى (20 يناير 2008)

لا املك غير ان اقول سبحان الذى علم الانسان ما لم يعلم وجعله يبدع ما شاء الله له ان يبدع سبحانه هو البديع


----------



## عالم البناء (20 يناير 2008)

عمل رائع 
بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (20 يناير 2008)

أدهوما قال:


> عمل را ئع أخي نهر النيييل
> ونتمنى لك التوفيق دائما وننتظر منك المزيد
> 
> مع تحياتي



اشكر لك مرورك الذي شرفني اخونا الكريم ادهوما

وفقنا الله واياك والجميع​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (20 يناير 2008)

a.m قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> سلمت يمناك اخي اشرف
> 
> ...



اخي الغالي جدا ايمن مهنا

ما هذا العمل بجانب عطاءك المعرفي الالكتروني 
بملتقانا هنا
الا كذرة رماد بجانب جبل من الخير تنثره علينا جميعا

تقبل امتناني وشكري لمرورك​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (20 يناير 2008)

sasy0o0o قال:


> موضوع متكامل الصور بالتعليق بالتعليق والتحليل الادارى كمان
> بجد ماقصرت
> جزاك الله خيرا



اختنا الكريمة sasy0o0o

اشكر لك كلماتك العالية الذوق

وتحت امر الجميع في اي مناقشة قد تضيف الينا جميعا
خلال الحوارات الفنية التي نرجوها

شكرا لمروركم الكريم​


----------



## ابراهيم الكفراوى (21 يناير 2008)

اخى الفاضل الاستاذ نهر
جزاك الله كل خير على ما صنعت يداك
وكل ما انتجه عقلك
اخى الفاضل انا خريج اداب مساحه 2007
وابحث عن فرصة عمل بالسعوديه لاثبت فيها نفسى وقدراتى
فان كنت تمتلك اى فرصه لمساعدتى فارجوك لا تبخل عليا بها
وان كنت تمتلك الفرصه وجعلك الله سببا فى خدمتى هذه الخدمه
فارجوك راسلنى على *****ى abofares_hemaاو رقم جوالى 0118230623 وجزاك الله عنى كل الخير


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

صور رائعة وجميلة


----------



## ابراهيم ناجى (26 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك


----------



## البوشني (15 فبراير 2008)

لله يرحم ولديكم


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (15 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل ويارب نصبح مثلك في خبرتك وعملك الرائع


----------



## سقراط العرب (16 فبراير 2008)

good:78: :63:


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 فبراير 2008)

ام نورا قال:


> تفاصيل مشوقة
> هل من مزيد فأنا فعلا استمتع بهذا الحوار
> حل اضافة السلالم الحديدية راقني جدا هندسي ومنطقي !



اهلا بك اختنا الفاضلة ام نورا

وعن المزيد من التفاصيل

فاذكر ان الممرات الرئيسية الاربع والتي تمتد من الابواب الاربع التي تتعامد في المسقط الافقي
كان بها فرق 15 سم عن الممرات الداخلية المستمرة بشكل مثمن حول مركز البهو الرئيسي
و المتقاطعة مع الممرات الرئيسية

وارتأيت ان الغي الفرق بين النوعين من الممرات
حتى لا يحدث وقوع مفاجيء للمارة عند التقاء الممرات

ووجدت ان تلك الفكرة جالبة للصداع الفني

فالمبنى مقام كخرسانات منذ سنين وليس لدينا مخططات انشائية له

ولا ندري عن التحميل الممكن للاسقف والعناصر الانشائية ان نحن ملأنا الفرق بالرمل الدفان
واتصلت باحد المكاتب الاستشارية 
وقام بعمل اختبار تحميل على المتر المربع

وسمح لنا باستخدام الدفان لتسوية الفرق 15 سم بين الممرات

ولخوفي ايضا من الاحمال
استخدمنا الخرسانات الخفيفة لتسوية الفرق بين تلك الممرات
وتم تركيب البلاطات البورسلين على مستوى واحد في جميع الممرات 

كما ان ذلك جعلنا ندرس مناسيب الادراج الداخلية والخارجية 
حيث تغيرت بسبب رفع ال 15 سم

طبعا مسألة اخذ رأي الاستشاري الانشائي 
وتكلفة الخرسانات الخفيفة كانت ايضا محل شد وجدل 
لوجود بعض الافكار العاملة على تقليل الكلفة دون النظر للفنيات
لكن في الاخير استطعنا نزع الموافقة على تلك التكاليف
لمصلحة المشروع

وهي من اهم مسئوليات الادارة الفنية للمشروع
بان تقدم البدائل وتخوض النقاشات الى ان نصل الى القرار الفني الصحيح باقل تكلفة
وليس القرار المالي الاقل كلفة وحسب
وعدم الرضوخ للاراء المالية الصرفه
التي قد لا تكون في مصلحة المشروع فنيا​


----------



## سلفارا (18 فبراير 2008)

عمل رائع تستحق ان تفخر به


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ذووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## fareduae (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## محب الشرقية (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (22 فبراير 2008)

اخى العزيز :- م / نهر النيل 
مشروع مميز لك كل الحق ان تفتخر به . واداراة واعيه وحس هندسى راقى . وقدره جباره على العطاء . بارك الله فيك ولك وبك .
سؤالى لك هو انشائى بحت :-
وبما ان المنشأ تم استكماله بعد مرور 20 عام وهى فتره طويله جدا . وحيث انه لم تكن هناك رسومات انشائيه . اود ان تشرح لنا الحاله التى كان عليها المنشأ ؟ وما تم تنفيذه مسبقا ؟
وهل وجدتكم صعوبات فنيه فى استكمال الهيكل الخرسانى واستكامل باقى بنود الاعمال ؟؟ وهل قمتم بعمل as built لما تم تنفيذه بالفعل يمكن الاعتماد عليه مستقبلا ؟؟

والى الامام دائما ......


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (24 فبراير 2008)

ممكن تزودنا بمساقط المشروع ان أمكن ذلك.........بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل


----------



## ماجدان (10 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

بجد أكثر من رائع ...... بارك الله فيك 
أستاذ أستاذ أستاذ أستاذ كبير كمان 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 مارس 2008)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> لا املك غير ان اقول سبحان الذى علم الانسان ما لم يعلم وجعله يبدع ما شاء الله له ان يبدع سبحانه هو البديع



اخونا الكريم تامر المصري

اسعدتني كلماتك التي تضيف لنا 

فالف شكر لك 

وما نقوم به هو فقط بتوفيق الله 
وبفضله علينا

مشكورا لمرورك الماتع​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 مارس 2008)

عالم البناء قال:


> عمل رائع
> بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك



اخونا الفاضل عالم البناء

مرورك هو الاروع​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 مارس 2008)

ابراهيم الكفراوى قال:


> اخى الفاضل الاستاذ نهر
> جزاك الله كل خير على ما صنعت يداك
> وكل ما انتجه عقلك
> اخى الفاضل انا خريج اداب مساحه 2007
> ...




اخي الفاضل الكريم ابراهيم الكفراوى

لا املك الا ان ادعو الله لنا ولك بالخير
لكنني اعتذر لانه ليس لدي الان فرصة عمل استطيع تقديمها لكم

مرورك الكريم انار صفحات موضوعي

دمت بكل خير​


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (27 مارس 2008)

*مشاء الله مشاء الله عمل جيد*

لماذا لم يتم عمل درج السلم كهرباء كان كمل المشرع واصبع روعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 

واين الموقع في حائل انا ساكن قريب من حائل وبين فترة وفترة اقوم بزيارتها


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 مارس 2008)

ابومحمد صالح قال:


> لماذا لم يتم عمل درج السلم كهرباء كان كمل المشرع واصبع روعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
> 
> واين الموقع في حائل انا ساكن قريب من حائل وبين فترة وفترة اقوم بزيارتها



اهلا بك اخونا ابو محمد صالح

اذا كنت تقصد درج الهروب الذي اضفناه للمبنى بأن يكون كهربائيا
فان هذا لا يوصى به لانه درج هروب 

اما ان كنت تقصد بان الدرج الذي بين الادوار في داخل السوق 
فبالفعل 
يوجد عدد 4 درج كهربائي من الارضي الى الاول
ومن الاول الى الثاني
والذي اضفناه كان 2 فقط من الاربعة وتم توريدهم من شركة شندلر 

لانه كان يوجد عدد 2 درج كهربائي اظنهم روسي الصنع وقديمين

وقد مكثنا وقتا حتى توصلنا للوكيل الذي كان بجدة
وجاء الينا وقام بعمل الصيانة والتشغيل للدرجين الكهربائيين القديمين


اما عن الموقع
فان نزلت مدينة حائل
فقط اسأل عن 

"سماح سنتر"

فسيعلمك اي احد في حائل بالموقع تحديدا
فهو اشهر مبنى في حائل الى سنة 2003 


عموما هو في وسط المدينة على طريق الملك عبد العزيز بجانب برزان

اشكر لك مرورك الذي اسعدني
​


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (27 مارس 2008)

ان شاء الله يتواصل العطاء عمل مميز


----------



## يحي القاضي (7 أبريل 2008)

*مجهود جبار ومميز ،،،:56:

والفكرة التي تتولد بجانب عزيمة وإرادة قوية تكون قوة جبارة ودافع مميز لكل من أراد التميز والرقي وإثبات النفس ،،،:14:
وفق الله الجميع​*


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله


----------



## عكاشة حباتر (21 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا نهر النيل بس عاوز اشوف بعض المخططات المعماريه والتصميم الداخلي لأني عندي مشروع تصميم لافرع بنك وعاوز اطلع علي اكبر كم من التصميمات الداخليه وشكرا مقدما


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (23 أبريل 2008)

فعلا رائع وراقى
من الصعب ان الانسان يجمع بين الجمال والرقى ويحتفظ بنفس الوقت ان يكون الشيئ بسيط هادى
اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير
مجهود متميز لك الحق ان تفتخر به
ولا تحرمنا من التعرف على باقى اولادك


----------



## عثمان رفه (25 يوليو 2008)

والله نفس الاحساس وكأننا معك فى تنفيذ هذا المشروع بارك الله فيك وجعلك دخرا لوطنك والامه العربيه هذه هى الثوره حقا ان نعتمدا على انفسنا أن الاوان 
اعذرنى فاعجابى علثم لسانى ماشاء الله ماشاء الله


----------



## مستر عمر (2 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك على الموضوع الطيب الى استفدنه منه الكثير


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله مشروع جميل وهذا يعلمنا ان لا نستعجل بالحكم على الاشياء من اول نظرة


----------



## أسد الغابة (24 أغسطس 2008)

سلمت الايادي وكثر الله اولادك،وجعلك ترتقي الى الاعالي بلاخوف، وثبتك الله على طريق الحق


----------



## ااسلام ااسلام (9 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله 
وجزاك الله كل خيييييير


----------



## بنار اسيا (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
واعمالك ما شاء الله عليها
وفقت ودائما للتميز ان شاء الله


----------



## الجرح العراقي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع جميل ابداع

علي العراقي. .


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله
بارك الله فيك و رحم الله و الديك


----------



## المهندسة شكران (11 مارس 2009)

*احب اعمالي الى نفسي في حائل*

بارك الله فيك اخي وربنا يوفقك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 أبريل 2009)

اشكر كل الاخوة الزملاء الكرام جميعا
الذين شرفوني في موضوعي هذا

ولي عودة ان شاء الله 
مع متابعة طلباتكم الفنية ان استطعت تقديمها

دمتم بكل ود


----------



## عمر الفاروق (30 أبريل 2009)

اللهم اثبه خيرا علي أعماله...وبارك له وأكثر من امثاله..


----------



## أبويوسف وروان (4 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله لكى فيه وجعله خطوه فى طريق الخيروللامام دائما


----------



## masterman (15 يوليو 2009)

مزيدا من التقدم ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك


----------



## أمل الخليل (10 أغسطس 2009)

عمل رائع ومميز بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 أغسطس 2009)

اشكر كل الاخوة الزملاء الكرام جميعا
الذين شرفوني في موضوعي هذا

ودمتم بكل خير


----------



## اسلام احمد احمداحم (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ماشاء الله صور جميله اخوك في الله م /اسلام


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
عمل رائع


----------



## ABDEEN 1971 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*[email protected]*

بارك الله فيك و أكثر من أمثالك:77:


----------



## مهندسة بصراوية (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك اعمال رائعة


----------



## arch_hamada (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور​مشكوووووووووور​مشكوووووووور​مشكووووور​​​​


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم زدنا علما نافعا


----------



## عبدالحكيم السوري (17 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم يداك وبارك الله فيك وفي عائلتك الكريمة


----------



## املاك (14 فبراير 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك بارك الله فيك وبجهودك وأتمنى لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق 
واحب اقولك اني من اهل حائل


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

ما شاء الله


----------



## Jamal (20 فبراير 2011)

اعمال رائعة


----------



## ايهاب اللبان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشاء الله يامهندس اشرف وكيف حالك ، انا اخوك ايهاب اللبان من هندسة شبرا لاأدرى هل تذكرنى ام لا ارجو أن تكون و اسرتك و من تحب بكل خير وسعادة


----------



## s3eed7 (2 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 مايو 2014)

اشكركم اخوتي الكرام على مروركم الكريم

و كلماتكم المشجعة 

اشكر لطفكم جميعا 

و اعتذر عن تأخر الرد 
و ساحاول الرد على الاستفسارات التي وردت تباعا حسب وقتي 

اعتذر مرة اخرى


----------



## eng. omer (13 يوليو 2014)

مهندس 
السلام عليكم 
الصور ماظاهرة حتي ندلي بدلونا 


شكري و احترامي


----------



## sorea (10 سبتمبر 2014)

thank you


----------

